# Orange Lake -West Village



## Hellicat (Jan 21, 2012)

We are heading to OLWV in March.  We have a two bedroom.  Does anyone have any suggestions or hints for check in or during our visit there?  

Thanks

Kelley


----------



## kirby3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Unless things have changed from last year, you will check in at one desk and than they will have you go to the next desk and at that point no matter how much they sweet talk you say 'no thank you' and if they charge you a bit more (which i don't know how they can) it is worth not going to a presentation. They changed this up (one time they gave us a paper and told us to wait in this room after check in) it seems. It takes alot more time than they say . I LOVE orange lake and own there but i keep getting suckered in to that. They tell you it is 'different' from last years presentation, much better now, don't do it. It never changes year after year, they said they had some new units and we said we saw them last year but of course these ones were different and they were not. Unless you want to be insulted in the end because you did not buy (even the lady that gave us our free item was rude)!! With that being said, after check in, we love every minute there and i am sure you will too! We will also be heading there this winter and look forward to it.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 21, 2012)

kirby you have an amazing knack for comedy!  :rofl: :hysterical:  I'm serious - you're post has me laughing out loud!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 21, 2012)

Aside from the updates (aka buy more overpriced options), OL is probably the nicest resort in the Orlando/Kissimmee area! One thing that probably hasn't changed: overcharging. The Publix at the entrance makes a killing off OL users, since their on-site "convenience store" is WAY too expensive. If you want to use the lazy river, you MUST pay $9 for a float tube ($6 at Publix but can't be used in the lazy river). At least they have a free shuttle through the resort! Oh yeah, turn the ringer off on the phone! They have a recorded message sent daily, but since phones have voicemail, don't answer. The sales staff may also call to get you to buy, again let it go to voicemail!
My wife and I own Wyndham, but her parents have Week 21 at OL East Village. They bought it about 15 years ago, OL is always trying to get them to convert to points (about $10000), but they always refuse (they own OL outright - just paying MFs).

TS


----------



## GeraldineT (Jan 27, 2012)

Assuming you have never been there, I would get there early and take a look around the property.  The resort is huge (too big for me actually) so you may want to get a lay of the land to decide which building you would like.  Do you want to be walking distance to the pools (and if so which one) are you going to use the shuttles.  I also suggest attempting to check in early this way while you may not avoid the check in crowds (if you are doing a Saturday check-in) but have a better shot of getting the room you want.  We stayed there once, got there around one.  "Checked-in" in the system even though the room was not ready and then went out to lunch and the food store, came back and did the real check in and got the key.


----------



## Hellicat (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thanks Geraldine*

Thanks for the tips.

Kelley


----------



## chrispy08 (Jan 29, 2012)

we ususally fly in early and leave late, we put our luggage in luggage room hours before check in, they give us our room keys anyway you need them if you want a beer or lunch because it is a cashless resort and call me on the cell when the room is ready. We'll be there in March too! We're in the 3 story buildings you can see from West Irlo, overlooking the golf course, we take the shuttle everywhere!


----------



## GeraldineT (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellicat said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Kelley



No problem.  Enjoy your stay.  It is a beautiful resort but with 3 little ones (1, 3 & 5) we prefer a resort where you are never that far of a walk from the room.  Seems I always forget something


----------



## bhodgson (Feb 1, 2012)

*Request renovated*

Most of the units have been completed but just in case ask for renovated unit. There are condos with 2 bedrooms and they are around the golf courses. You may wish to ask for something closest to the registration building if you want to use the pool and walk - we are in west village right now and the units are well maintained and roomy.


----------



## EileenSRN (Feb 18, 2012)

We'll be arriving into West Village on Mar 3rd. I have trouble walking any distance. Which building would you  recommend? We do like to sit by the pool - most end up being too cool for me. But my hubby and daughter will use them. Oh! I'm going to have to waste a day...our check in is really the 2nd, but hubby has a Dr appointment I can't fool with. Are they ok with that, or am I going to have big problems? I don't plan to call and notify them until the beginning of that week. 
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Eileen


----------

